# andén / acera /vereda / banqueta



## Passi

Hola a todos 

¿ Alguien me podría echar una mano para saber  en qué país latinoamericano se emplea la palabra andén cuyo significado es acera en el español de Madrid? Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Paraíso

HOla,

según el DRAE:

*andén**.*(Del lat. _indāgo, -ĭnis_, cerco).*1.* m. En las estaciones de los ferrocarriles, especie de acera a lo largo de la vía, más o menos ancha, y con la altura conveniente para que los viajeros entren en los vagones y se apeen de ellos, así como también para cargar y descargar equipajes y efectos.

(...)

*9.* m._ Col._,_ Ecuad._ y_ Guat._ *acera* (ǁ orilla de la calle).

Colombia, Ecuador y Guatemala.

Saludos


----------



## Cosmopolita

En Argentina usamos "andén", como apuntó Paraíso, para referirnos al andén que está en las estaciones de trenes. Pero a la acera de la vía pública la llamamos "vereda".


----------



## Naira

En España, andén es el de los trenes. 
Me acabo de acordar de una palabra preciosísima, que parece más de princesa medieval que de parada de autobús: dársena. No, no está con esta acepción en el DRAE, pero se usa y se puede ver escrito en las estaciones de autobuses.


----------



## cristina friz

En Chile, el andén es el de trenes también.
Pero  en mi lugar de trabajo,  donde cargan los contenedores tambien se les llama andén de carga.


----------



## Passi

Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## mirx

Andén no se utiliza mucho en México (o será que a mí ya no me tocaron los ferrocarriles), pero yo entendía andén como sinónimo de corredor, pasillo, etc.


----------



## 2pep2translate

"La banqueta" en México, en realidad seria *andén,* ese lugar adonde uno esta parado para estar distante y protejido del paso de un vehiculo "espere en el *andén para subir al autobus "*
*andén de abordo, andén de subida *únicamente*, salida del autobus a San Francisco **andén 7 *
*andén para recojer o dejar pasajeros *únicamente


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá además del andén de los trenes también están los andenes de carga y descarga en las bodegas o almacenes. Creo que a los del metro también se les llama andén.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Paraíso said:


> HOla,
> 
> según el DRAE:
> 
> *andén**.*(Del lat. _indāgo, -ĭnis_, cerco).*1.* m. En las estaciones de los ferrocarriles, especie de acera a lo largo de la vía, más o menos ancha, y con la altura conveniente para que los viajeros entren en los vagones y se apeen de ellos, así como también para cargar y descargar equipajes y efectos.
> 
> (...)
> 
> *9.* m._ Col._,_ Ecuad._ y_ Guat._ *acera* (ǁ orilla de la calle).
> 
> Colombia, Ecuador y Guatemala.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola

No se de donde sacará el DRAE su información pero en Colombia siempre he escuchado *acera*. 

NTD


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Por estos lados es vereda o acera. Andén se usa para algunos lugares de carga, las estaciones de tren o autobús. Palabra muy evocadora.
Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

NotTheDoctor said:


> Hola
> 
> No se de donde sacará el DRAE su información pero en Colombia siempre he escuchado *acera*.
> 
> NTD


 
Hola paisa-na:

Ambas se usan. En la Costa es más común "andén", pero puedes revisar en internet con sitios colombianos que incluso hay textos normativos con "andén" o "andenes".

Saludos,


----------



## Servando

En México yo siempre escuché la palabra andén, asociada a los pasillos o lugar previo al abordaje para subir al tren o al autobús de pasajeros, así como para los lugares destinados a la carga terrestre. 
A las aceras en México les llamamos banquetas.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

NotTheDoctor said:


> Hola
> 
> No se de donde sacará el DRAE su información pero en Colombia siempre he escuchado *acera*.
> 
> NTD


 
Lo mismo digo: *acera *y *banqueta *por acá. Para mí "andén" siempre ha sido el del tren, y eso que por acá los trenes de pasajeros ya son "difuntos".

Sds.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela es acera. 

Y las descripciones de andenes dados por Toño y Paraíso, es igual en Venezuela.

Saludos.-


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Lo cierto es que en Chile si dices "andén" inmediatamente se asocia con un tren o con el Metro (que no es más que un tren subterráneo, por lo demás)
Pero el término se utiliza a diario en todo tipo de terminales de transporte de pasajeros, en particular los terminales de buses.
"Dársena", término que alguien mencionó, lo relaciono con los barcos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
En el Perú, además de las anteriores, se entiende por andenes a los terraplenes que se usan en agricultura. La geografía de la sierra peruana (los andes) es muy agreste por lo que los andenes son una forma de conseguir tierras de cultivo.
La acepción 8. de la palabra andén es la siguiente:
*8. *m._ Am._ *bancal* (‖ rellano de tierra para cultivo). U. m. en pl

Más bien no sé si haya relación entre la palabra "Andes" (cordillera) con la palabra andenes.

Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Pues, a pesar de que el DRAE en su definición de "*andén*" como sinónimo de *acera* no incluye a *El Salvador*, aquí sí he oído, aunque no muy frecuentemente, usar dicha palabra con ese significado y pienso que buena parte de la población lo entendería.


----------



## emeca

Hola:
En Uruguay se usa el término andén tanto para ferrocarriles como para ómnibus, con el mismo significado.
Suerte.


----------



## beatrizg

NotTheDoctor said:


> Hola
> 
> No se de donde sacará el DRAE su información pero en Colombia siempre he escuchado *acera*.
> 
> NTD



La RAE tiene razón, NTD. En mi región (Santanderes) se usan ambos términos, tanto andén como acera. En el lenguaje diario es más común decir andén.

Saludos.


----------



## Passi

Hola hace un montón de tiempo que no me conecto al foro  por eso   acabo de ver sus respuestas muchísimas gracias a todos por su ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

En el Perú, lo más normal es vereda; y en menor medida, acera. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

En México, en casi todas las estaciones o terminales de autobuses (he estado en muchas) se le llama andén a la acera donde espera la gente para subirse a ellos. Ojo, no me refiero a la sala de espera, sino el espacio adyacente a donde se estacionan los autobuses. Por supuesto que también se le conoce así en las estaciones de trenes y del metro (y de los tranvías).

En España he vista que se usa dársena, pero yo personalmente lo asocio más con el ambiente marítimo. Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá además del andén de los trenes también están los andenes de carga y descarga en las bodegas o almacenes. Creo que a los del metro también se les llama andén.


 
De acuerdo con Toño.


----------



## degaru

En Guatemala se utiliza, pero no en toda Guatemala, me imagino que igual debe de ser en otros paises.

Cuando mi madre se traslado de su lugar de origen Gualán,Zacapa(lugar situado al oriente del país) hacia la capital de Guatemala la gente se burlaba por las palabras que ella utilizaba. Ella tuvo que cambiar mucho su vocabulario para evitar esto.

Ella utilizaba andén(banqueta o acera), periguela(carretilla de mano), Palangana(Guacal para el agua), me dijo muchas mas pero no las recuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Del DRAE:
*acera**.*
*1. *f. Orilla de la calle o de otra vía pública, generalmente enlosada, sita junto al paramento de las casas, y particularmente destinada para el tránsito de la gente que va a pie.


¿Qué términos se usan para _acera_ en sus respectivos países/regiones?


Acera
Andén
Vereda
Banqueta
?
?
?


----------



## pickypuck

Puede que haya términos regionales pero en España solo he oído "acera".
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo entiendo esto para cada palabra (y creo que en general así se entiende en todo México):

*Acera:* *1. *f. Orilla de la calle o de otra vía pública, generalmente enlosada, sita junto al paramento de las casas, y particularmente destinada para el tránsito de la gente que va a pie.
*Andén*: *1. *m. En las estaciones de los ferrocarriles (o autobuses), especie de acera a lo largo de la vía, más o menos ancha, y con la altura conveniente para que los viajeros entren en los vagones y se apeen de ellos, así como también para cargar y descargar equipajes y efectos. También hay andenes de carga y descarga en las bodegas o almacenes.
*Vereda:* *1. *f. Camino angosto, formado comúnmente por el tránsito de peatones y ganados.
*Banqueta: 7. *f._ Guat._ y_ Méx._ *acera* (‖ orilla de la calle).


----------



## Pinairun

Lamento no poder aumentar la lista, pero solo conozco "acera" para la descripción que das.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí es la *vereda.*
*Acera* también puede ser, pero es menos usado.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola:
coincido con las acepciones que da Toño.Si en México dices Vereda no se entenderá que te estas refiriendo a una banqueta o acera. 
Saludos


----------



## pejeman

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> coincido con las acepciones que da Toño.Si en México dices Vereda no se entenderá que te estas refiriendo a una banqueta o acera.
> Saludos


 
Supongo que en Perú tampoco, pues si Doña Chabuca Granda le cantó a 

"Una veredita alegre 
con luz de luna o de sol 
tendida como una cinta 
con sus lados de arrebol..."
 
no creo que haya sido inspirada por una banqueta de cemento.
 
Saludos.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Polizón said:


> *En el Perú, lo más normal es vereda; y en menor medida, acera. *
> Saludos,
> Polizón





pejeman said:


> Supongo que en Perú tampoco, pues si Doña Chabuca Granda le cantó a
> 
> "Una veredita alegre
> con luz de luna o de sol
> tendida como una cinta
> con sus lados de arrebol..."
> 
> no creo que haya sido inspirada por una banqueta de cemento.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues lee lo que dice Polizón del Perú


----------



## pejeman

Hidrocálida said:


> Pues lee lo que dice Polizón del Perú


 
Tal vez Chabuca Granda anduvo por otras veredas más bonitas.

Saludos.


----------



## Nasko

Hola, es mi primer comentario en estos foros tan intesantes. Referente la Palabra anden y banqueta, la primera se usa como ya tantos han comentado para los pasillos de carga, descarga y abordar ferrocarriles y terminales de autobuses. En Mexico decimos tanto banqueta como acera, la primera se usa mas.

En Mexico usamos vereda para referirnos a un caminito estrecho en el campo o bosque.

Antes de haber ido a Perú, escuchaba la canción de Chabuca Granda “Una Veredita Alegre”, además que me gusta mucho, me imaginaba un caminito en el campo y todo lo demás.
Pero luego al estar ahí en Lima me di cuenta que la vereda es lo que la banqueta en México.
Saludos amigos de Perú.


----------



## duvija

Por ahi alguien mencionó 'dársena', pero esa la tenemos para barcos nomás...


----------



## Polizón

pejeman said:


> Tal vez Chabuca Granda anduvo por otras veredas más bonitas.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En efecto, otra de sus composiciones dice:

"Por una vereda viene, cabalgando José Antonio
se viene desde Barranco a ver la flor de Amancaes".

Claramente esa vereda corresponde a lo definido en el DRAE.

Y ojo que señalé que había una preferencia vereda era lo más común, no que fuera lo único. De hecho, el Reglamento Nacional de Tránsito hace referencia a acera.


----------



## natalia012

Hola,¿como se dice vereda en España?


----------



## Aviador

natalia012 said:


> Hola,¿como se dice vereda en España?


Si te refieres a la faja de pavimento de una calle por la que circulan los peatones, entonces es _*acera*_.
Es también la única palabra que yo uso aunque en Chile muchos dicen "vereda" como en gran parte de Hispanoamérica.


----------

